# First consultation at ARGC *



## Maxie (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm new to this site, so please bear with me but just wanted to share my recent experience of ARGC. 

Having had 4 failed cycles at a Bristol clinic, I decided to switch to ARGC following a recommendation from a friend. Even at my 1st consultation I was staggered by the consultant's explanations as to how the cycle is totally personalised to each patient. One of the things that particularly impressed me was how he explained how he'd put me through the short protocol & monitor me 2-3 times a day during my treatment cycle (I previously produced between 2-5 eggs). He also said that they'd double my dosage of stimulation drugs that I'd previously had & that this was safe as long as the patient is monitoring several times a day.

For the first time in 4 years of trying, I actually feel there is real hope of a pregnancy & I am busy saving my pennies to start my monitoring cycle next spring. My DH is not easily impressed & is naturally cynical & even he walked away very excited.

Has anyone else had really positive experiences of their 1st consultation at ARGC after previous bad experiences.

LOL x
Maxie


----------



## kamri (Nov 20, 2006)

Hello Maxie, Sorry I don't know anything about ArGC but just wanted to say a big welcome to you! You'll find lots of support here, I'm new too and am glad I found this site. I'm sure someone will be along soon to help with your questions. Best of luck to you with your upcoming treatment!   kamri


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

hi maxie 
sorry dont know anything about ARGC hun but wanted to welcome you to ff and wish you luck for your upcoming tx     you will find good support on here everyone is lovely

Kamri welcome to ff to hun

love shona


----------



## Maxie (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Kamri & Shona

Thanks for your kind replies. I agree with you both that this site provides so much support.

Good luck with the treatments you maybe plan for next year - catch you soon no doubt.

One thing I forgot to mention in my previous mail was that I've been doing acupuncture for 7 months aswell - with some very visible improvements already. I recommend looking at the London Acupuncture Clinic web site if you haven't already. Even the consultant at ARGC admitted that although they don't know why they know that acupuncture & herbs work & can increase the chance of success of an IVF cycle by up to 40%

Take Care
Maxie x


----------



## jitterbug (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello Maxie 

I'm based in Nottingham so don't know about ARGC either - but best of luck 

My DH and I have been recommended for IVF and have our 1st app on Wed - I've gone from feeling totally optimistic to really worried but your post has really helped me get that optimistic feeling back!

I am definitely going to look into acupuncture


Maxie said:


> One thing I forgot to mention in my previous mail was that I've been doing acupuncture for 7 months aswell - with some very visible improvements already. I recommend looking at the London Acupuncture Clinic web site if you haven't already. Even the consultant at ARGC admitted that although they don't know why they know that acupuncture & herbs work & can increase the chance of success of an IVF cycle by up to 40%


That is amazing! 

Lots of luck to you and thank you for the info!

Love Kate X


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi maxie and welcome to the site 

Thats great to hear that u have had a good experience at the ARGC and sorry that u have been through 4 failed cycles.

I hope this site can give u plenty of support and advice

Kate xx​


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Maxie
Although I'm at the Lister I have only ever heard great things about the ARGC. I read a great book about a journalist on her ivf journey and when she had her consultation with Mr T she walked out and said to her husband "that is the man who will make me pregnant" (hopefully her DH didnt feel out of the equation!!) It has the best results in the country if im not mistaken and i think its wonderful if you have come away with such a positive vibe...wish I could have felt the same after my consultation at the Lister (maybe its just me cos i only ever hear good things about them too) Very best of luck with your treatment there 
      
love pobby xxx


----------



## Maxie (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi Pobby 

Sorry to hear your 1st experience at Lister wasn't good & tx for the comments you're heard about ARGC. Not sure but I think I recall that Lister is in London - have you thought about looking at ARGC instead. The only reason I say is that having gone to Bristol where average cycle is £4k I thought I was getting a good deal but after so many failures I began to see it as false economy. I also started noticing that ARGC seem to get a lot of success on FF, so I asked for their info pack & they get 50% success rate for my age (3. The only thing about ARGC though is that you have to prepared to put your life on hold for 4-5 weeks & be very local to them & it's very expensive ( I won't be able to afford my first cycle there until about next May).

Also hi Kate from Nottingham (I'm also from Nottingham, brought up there but moved away now) - good luck with your cycle when you start it

Love Maxie x


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi maxie
would love to go to the ARGC, you are right that sometimes you have to weigh the odds and yes maybe it is more exensive but you know that you will be getting the absolute best treatment.
Sadly, due to my fsh being elevated the ARGC wont treat me. Never mind, I'll get there in the end...
  
Good luck chick xxx


----------



## Maxie (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi pobby

I'm sorry to hear about your current experience at ARGC - they have also warned me of the same thing, but I've told them that the nearest I can afford to start my monitoring cycle is next May, so don't have a lot of choice there.

A very dear friend of mine who had a high FSH (consistently between 12 - 17) was told by UCH that they wouldn't treat her. However she persisted with the consultant & said she'd never felt healthier or more confident (having had a yrs acupuncture & herbs).Anyway to cut a long story short he conceded & let her go ahead with the cycle & she gave birth to a beautiful little girl on 23 Nov - 711bs 1oz. 

Here are 2 of the books that kept her going I hope that they help you. They certainly had a big impact on me:

"Inconceivable" by Julia Indichova & "The Infertility Cure" by Randine Lewis.

They both focus a lot on acupuncture / herbs, which a lot of Western doctors are all starting to recognise does seem to significantly affect success rates, particularly FSH levels.

Good luck with Lister.

Maxie x


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

##~MAXIE~##
FIRSTLY WELCOME TO FERTILITY FRIENDS
I AM SURE YOU WILL FIND THIS SITE THE BEST SUPPORT NETWORK YOU COULD EVER ASK FOR I KNOW I HAVE.
THE LADIES AND SOME GENTS ON HERE ARE ALL VERY UNDERSTANDING AND FULL OF INFORMATION.

HERE ARE SOME LINKS TO GET YOU STARTED I HOPE THEY ARE OF HELP TO YOU.
ARGC LADIES
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74294.0
INBETWEEN TREATMENT BOARDS
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=47.0
NOVEMBER NEWBIES
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73900.0
CHAT ROOM  
*******************************************************

I HOPE THAT THESE HELP YOU IF I CAN BE OF ANY FURTHER ASSISTANCE PLEASE PRIVATE MESSAGE ME OR SHOUT AND I WILL DO MY UPMOST TO HELP

LOVE AND BEST WISHES 
XX MRSHOPE XX 
​


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks Maxie,
I had heard of 'inconceivable' before but o the other one, I shall definately order them. Great news about your friend which shows that persistance can pay off!! xxx


----------



## Jessie26 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi hunni !!! 

Welcome to this site  
I'm new here too 
Hope this site helps and support you babes x x
Best of luck too x x 

Luv Jessie x x x


----------



## Maxie (Nov 13, 2006)

Tx Mrs Hope for sending me all these links, I'm definately going to start using them.

Welcome Jessie to the site aswell as a newbie, I'm sure it's going to give us loads of support.

And pobby I really hope the books help you - they continue to give me hope & I really believe that my chinese acupuncture & herbs are really helpful in preparing me for the daunting (yet possibly exciting task of doing a 5th IVF next year.

Lots of love
Maxie xxxx


p.s. when I reply there are loads of brilliant options for me to select (e.g. smilies) but does anyone know how I get them into the text field. When I try copy there is no paste option. Tx anyone !!


----------

